# Have album mentions on TC influenced you to buy?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel that I am quite resolute in following my own interests in music. I have a fairly extensive knowledge of composers and their works and I read and research regularly, so this knowledge is constantly increasing. I have a sense of priority in _if_ and _when_ I intend to research and buy works by my current composer(s) of interest. I am very systematic in my approach to acquisition, checking off, figuratively, one composer of interest after another, through buying a number of works by each.

Still, sometimes I wonder if I have allowed myself to be unwittingly influenced by mentions or suggestions on TC.

How about you? Have you made purchases on the basis of your TC experience?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Probably most of my classical music I discovered from here


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

All the time! I often get inspired from the "What are You listening to" thread.

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a large number of sources for new music. TC is one of them, and I certainly have found many mentions of composers or works that I have added to my "must listen" list. After hearing those works, some make it into my "must purchase" list. So, yes, TC has definitely influenced my classical purchases.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Few years back - yes, now very rarely. Too much talk about standard repertoire works and the top famous composers. Sometimes I wonder how some people can listen to classical music for so many years and still keep talking about Bach, Brahms or Sibelius recordings, and not even about the new releases but about the old stuff.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Few years back - yes, now very rarely. Too much talk about standard repertoire works and the top famous composers. Sometimes I wonder how some people can listen to classical music for so many years and still keep talking about Bach, Brahms or Sibelius recordings, and not even about the new releases but about the old stuff.


Your incomprehension may be directly related to your youth. There are several possible reasons for the eminence of 'the old stuff'. I'm not going to credit senility here (why not? why not what?), but have you considered the possibility that we heard that old stuff back when we could hear pretty good?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I get CDs all the time after seeing them mentioned here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It definitely does - and I'm fairly pleased with the coverage of new releases and contemporary music. I wouldn't mind a bit more of that, but I don't think I could spend money much fast anyway.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Of course. A recent thread on string quartets mentioned those of Quincy Porter about the same time that I noticed BRO had the Albany 2 cd set of all nine quartets for 2.99. I'm through disc one and I am really impressed. I'm always looking for new composers to try.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> Of course. A recent thread on string quartets mentioned those of Quincy Porter about the same time that I noticed BRO had the Albany 2 cd set of all nine quartets for 2.99. I'm through disc one and I am really impressed. I'm always looking for new composers to try.


The American Recording Society issued an LP which contained Quincy Porter's viola concerto. I've acquired a few other of his works since. He was an academic, knew the 'how'; turns out he also had music in him to put down.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I purchased a few things mentioned in the Amazon mp3 deals thread.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have purchased any number of recordings recommended by others here. Why would I not take advantage of those with many more years experience than myself in listening to classical music... or others with far more knowledge than myself in a given genre or era?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a week and a half ago I added the new recording of Penderecki's piano concerto to my post-paycheck haul because it was in the most recent page of latest purchases and because piano concerti are basically the sex.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it raises my awareness of what is available. I'm certain my acquisition of The Ligeti Project boxed set was directly influenced from a recommendation here, and I have no regrets about that! I'm still not in the "I must have seven versions of the same piece" camp yet, unless it is a really high ranking composer in my ideal universe.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> Too much talk about standard repertoire works and the top famous composers.


Since I am not inclined to own more than one, let alone seven, different renderings of Das Lied van der Erde, or any recordings of the Beethoven symphonies, etc.

...for the rest, it is for me rather like the above quote.

My answer to the OP, to date, is "nope."


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the current listening, in particular, to raise my awareness of what is available. I file the suggestion for a later time, when the composer becomes interesting to me. For me, to date, and always, the answer can only ever be "yup."


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Not necessarily exact recordings but as far as composers I thought I didn't like, Samurai has been hugely influential, as has Conor71.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the search engine to look up old threads when I'm looking to get into a composer. This is how I discovered Bax's piano sonatas recently.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Few years back - yes, now very rarely. Too much talk about standard repertoire works and the top famous composers. Sometimes I wonder how some people can listen to classical music for so many years and still keep talking about Bach, Brahms or Sibelius recordings, and not even about the new releases but about the old stuff.


You surely realise that it depends on where you are on the ladder of experience. There are no composers now that I wish to consider as I have tried most of what's available. As for the rest of your comments regarding "old stuff" ,presumably meaning the artists on record, is quite easily handled--I'm completely unimpressed with most of the new stuff .


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I tend to go with cd's on amazon based on ratings.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I tend to go with cd's on amazon based on ratings.


The number of reviews matters more to me than the actual ratings. I'm more interested in something with twenty reviews averaging 3-stars than something with three reviews averaging 5-stars.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

4 stars is as low as I go.


----------



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

Not yet, i am new here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> 4 stars is as low as I go.


As a reviewer or a consumer?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

science said:


> As a reviewer or a consumer?


A consumer. I only review things I really like though.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely, isolated works of composers I already knew (e.g. Myaskovsky's sixth symphony) or even composers I had never heard of (e.g. Karlowicz - imagine a little line through the l).


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I joined this forum as I discovered Classical music in a serious manner (I.e. genuine interest and a desire to explore and learn), I learned a lot and consequently it guided me until I knew enough to build my own opinions - though I am still learning and discovering much being here.

Now I have an idea what I like and don't, it doesn't influence me to the same degree but being able to request input and advice from the forum when needed on specific recordings or when approaching a new conductor has influenced me greatly and is something I truly appreciate about the forum.

I have not been influenced on the quantity I buy though. Different people have different vices, mine is music. I will not buy something unless I truly want it.

So yes it has influenced me in very positive manner.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> ...
> How about you? Have you made purchases on the basis of your TC experience?


I think in terms of American composers at least, the answer is yes. Its partly due to the American members on this forum who have contributed discussions and threads about them, particularly when I first came to this forum.

One member whose exposure of Japanese composers did lead me to make purchases that worked out, his name was Tapkaara. So that was an area that I would not have learnt about in the more generalist books I tend to get recs from.

I myself have done similar pushing of Australian composers.

I would like to draw on member's knowledge in areas I am less familiar with, especially Medieval, Renaissance and Baroque. What it has come down to is listening to youtube clips posted by TC members, not so much purchases.

At the start when I came here my focus was on 19th and 20th centuries and now I am going back, bit by bit. Recently its been Haydn and Mozart, focussing on their major works, particluarly their late works. It has been great to converse about them here as well as read what members have to say about them.

Dunno where things go from here, but I am less exploratory now than before, more focussed on mainstream things.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Album mentions on any forum in any context of any sort would surely influence my decisions about what to buy and when to buy it. How weird would it be if I tried to go through life totally unaffected by what the people around me - especially the people who share similar interests - like? I can't believe people who claim, usually through more words of course, to do that. Like almost everything human, music is a fundamentally communal activity, even if I'm just listening alone at home.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Not in a significant way. 

For example, here there have been wonderful comments about -lets say- Schumann and having given a second chance to his oeuvre, my appreciation has not changed: he does not moves me in any way as other composers, too, that are told as 'greatest' ones. 

So, I still do classical music exploration under my way. Also, I am a very slow listener. I need time and silence periods in order to fully understand and grasp a single oeuvre, not to say a composer or an era. Finally, I do not only listen to classical; Jazz is an important aspect of my life. So I have to spent time in both fronts.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I can't stick with just Classical. I love my glam metal and classic rock.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Too late to add to my earlier entry in this thread....

but thought to say I have become aware of both composers and pieces I've happily checked out via the current listening category, one good and happily somewhat random _olio_ of "here is this piece, this composer."


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't been here on the forum long enough for me to be influenced and buy a cd recommended here, but it might. I did dust off my recording of Mahler 6, for symphony Saturday, I hadn't listened to it in years. And I did go to the library to get the score. And since my join date I've listened to more music and watched less TV, which is not a bad thing. Currently 6 days without TV. So no, I haven't bought anything yet, but I have been influenced in other ways.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

science said:


> The number of reviews matters more to me than the actual ratings. I'm more interested in something with twenty reviews averaging 3-stars than something with three reviews averaging 5-stars.


This is a faulty system, so beware. For instance, Kletzki's Beethoven only has 3 reviews where Barenboim's has ~20... and Kletzki's is the greatest Beethoven cycle I've come across.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes. I found out about Biber's Rosary Sonatas, partly via the Forum, and was desperate to buy a version by a German violinist, which turned out to be very expensive. Ukko - formerly Hilltroll - told us that Andrew Manze had recorded the Sonatas, so we bought it. 

Beyond doubt, there will be other instances.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes. I bought Schoenberg's PC performed by Mitsuko Uchida based upon a recommendation here, and I'm almost sure it was by Mahlerian. I could have bought the PC performed by someone else, Gould, I believe, but I stood my ground. I think there have been others too...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I got Max Richter's Viv pizza re-imagining after coming in here as a visitor and it made me ill ;-)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Long live Kiss but what happened to that make-up


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Um, what's classic rock?

Is that 'Classical rock' or rock with some classic foundation like Deep Purple's Concerto for Group and Orchestra or something like Yes's Tales from Topographic Oceans or something altogether different?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

The Penguin Guide is always a good help as is the Gramophone magazine and The Good CD guide in the UK BUT oft there are several rosetted versions and one just has to take a punt and that's where individual recommendations on a site like this can just help


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Yes. I bought Schoenberg's PC performed by Mitsuko Uchida based upon a recommendation here, and I'm almost sure it was by Mahlerian. I could have bought the PC performed by someone else, Gould, I believe, but I stood my ground. I think there have been others too...


That would have been a disaster! Gould does a decent job, but Robert Craft is a terrible conductor. Plus, you would have broken your no-Gould rule!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Svelte Silhouette said:


> Um, what's classic rock?
> 
> Is that 'Classical rock' or rock with some classic foundation like Deep Purple's Concerto for Group and Orchestra or something like Yes's Tales from Topographic Oceans or something altogether different?


The term "classic rock" has nothing to do with classical music. It' just a radio station format in the U.S. that encompasses rock music from about the late 60s through the end of the 80s, but very heavy with the 70s. Depending on the staion, some have started to include music from the early 90s.


----------

